# DNS propagation -- The thing that points ww2aircraft.net to its ip address



## horseUSA (Oct 20, 2015)

Well the DNS was changed but as DNS goes it hasn't propagated to all servers.

I have ip forwarding on old server -- which routes your connection through that ip. This allows you access to new server, but there may be some issues with redirection.

Give the DNS a day or two to work its self out worldwide -- by then most all of your connections should go straight to this new server ip.

david

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 20, 2015)

Have some bacon for all your hard work!

And thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks David.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2015)

THX.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2015)

I'll double that order of Thank You Bacon!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the hard work David!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 22, 2015)

Haven't got a clue what you said or did but thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks. 


Wheels


----------

